# Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€



## schwuppdiDu0juhu0 (2. Januar 2014)

*Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€*

Hallo,

auf meiner Suche nach einem geeigneten Notebook konnte ich die Auswahl schon mehr oder weniger auf diese 3 eingrenzen. Was sagt Ihr dazu?
Leider konnte ich weder direkt Testberichte finden noch die z.B. die Prozessoren vergleichen, wie hier empfohlen, denn unter "N3520" findet man in der Liste zu Prozessoren nix. 

Das Notebook sollte in erster Linie ruckelfrei und ohne Wartezeiten zum surfen und Youtube Videos gucken nutzbar sein, gelegentlich vielleicht auch mal Itunes und LibreOffice Nutzung. Ach und vermutlich aber das Ganze unter Windows 7 (dann 32 oder 64bit?) statt dem vorinstallierten Linux. 

Bin gespannt auf Eure Meinung!


----------



## DKK007 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€*

Anhand der TDP-Angabe aus Intels Datenbank würde ich sagen, das es sich bei dem N3520 um einen neuen Atomprozessor handelt. Bei der Frage ob 32 oder 64 bit kommt es darauf an ob du den RAM eventuell mal aufrüsten willst (>4 GiB), wenn ja dann auf jedenfall 64 bit.

Zu den Prozessoren:
ARK | Intel® Pentium® Processor N3520 (2M Cache, up to 2.42 GHz)
ARK | Intel® Pentium® Processor 2020M (2M Cache, 2.40 GHz)


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€*

Hey, CPUs kannst du hier vergleichen:
Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
Der 2020M befindet sich auf Platz 169, der N3520 taucht dort jedoch nicht auf, der kleinere Bruder N3510 liegt auf Platz 337, daher würde ich diese CPU nicht empfehlen.

Ich hätte jedoch eine gute Alternative zu deinen geposteten Notebooks:
Lenovo G500, Pentium 2020M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (59399745) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zu dem Notebook hat geizhals auch einen Test verlinkt.

Für etwas mehr Geld bekommst du allerdings schon dieses Notebook:
Lenovo G500, Core i3-3110M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (59399747) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der Core i3 liegt auf Platz 117 im Vergleich, mit der HD4000 kannst du sogar viele Spiele spielen, die Grafikleistung liegt weit über der HD-Graphics der Pentium-Notebooks. Wenn du das Notebook lange benutzen willst, dann wäre das eine gute Alternative. Office bekommen die günstigeren Notebooks allerdings auch problemlos hin


----------



## TBF_Avenger (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€*

Ich habe mir vor kurzem das im Post obendran genannte G500M mit dem Pentium 2020M zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden damit! Habe mir eine noch rumliegende XP-Version samt Lizenz und Ubuntu Linux installiert.

Für deine genannten Zwecke würde auch Linux wunderbar ausreichen, nur itunes müsstest du mit dem Wine-Emulator laufen lassen ( ist aber auch kein großes Ding  )


----------



## schwuppdiDu0juhu0 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€*

Danke für Euren Input!

@TBF_Avenger: Packt die Hardware FullHD Youtube Videos per HDMI Kabel auf dem TV darzustellen?

@_chiller_: ich habe jetzt mal geguckt und die gleiche CPU + GPU gibt es auch günstiger als beim Lenovo. Siehe hier. Warum da den Lenovo? Aus optischer Präferenz?


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€*

Die Notebooks von Lenovo werden regelmäßig gut getestet und haben eine gute Verarbeitung. Die Kisten von HP, grade die Einsteigerserie ist leider ein ganz schöner Plastikbomber, daher wären die 20Euro Aufpreis sehr gut angelegt


----------



## TBF_Avenger (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€*



schwuppdiDu0juhu0 schrieb:


> @TBF_Avenger: Packt die Hardware FullHD Youtube Videos per HDMI Kabel auf dem TV darzustellen?



Also bei 1080p in youtube habe ich das Gefühl ganz leichte Ruckler zu erkennen. Stören mich persönlich jedoch nicht wirklich. 
Bei nem Preis bis 300 € ist das halt das meiner Meinung nach beste, was man kriegen kann.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€*

Für 328 Euro wäre das Acer Aspire E1-570 mit intel i3 und mattem Display evtl. auch noch ne Idee:
Acer Aspire E1-570-33214G50Mnkk (NX.MEPEG.003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

chiller hat recht, gerade die HP Laptops im unteren Preissegment sind wirklich ziemlich klapprig, was die Tastatur, Scharniere usw. betrifft. Da würde ich auch eher zu einem Lenovo oder Acer raten.


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€*

Das Acer ist nur leider erst ab 359Euro sofort verfügbar, in dem Falle wäre man mit dem Lenovo von oben besser beraten


----------



## schwuppdiDu0juhu0 (10. Januar 2014)

Super, dass ihr dazu euer wissen teilt!

Von hp halte ich jetzt Abstand. 

Bei metro gibt es auch einige Laptops deutlich günstiger als bei Geizhals. Prozessor laut ranking schlechter aber graka besser. Was sagt ihr zu denen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (10. Januar 2014)

Ich würde von AMD-Mobil-CPU's Abstand nehmen. Die A4 sind wirklich das billigste und schwächste, wird kaum noch getoppt. Jeder Intel ist schneller.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€*

So deutlich würde ich das jetzt nicht formulieren, der 2020M ist aber in sachen CPU klar schneller als der A4-5000. Die integrierte GPU macht das etwas wieder wett. Trotzdem sind beide Grafiken nicht wirklich zum Zocken geeignet
AnandTech Portal | The AMD Kabini Review: A4-5000 APU Tested


----------



## schwuppdiDu0juhu0 (10. Januar 2014)

,"etwas" macht die Grafikkarte es also wieder gut. Also ist der Lenovo doch die besser Wahl weil einfach der unterschied der Prozessoren so extrem ist?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€*

Ich würde den 2020M wählen, da die CPU bei einem Notebook dieser Preisklasse vom alltäglichen Gebrach her einfach öfter seine Vorteile ausspielen würde.


----------



## DukeX88 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€*

Vor der Frage stehe ich nun auch welches NB bis ca. 300€ 

Ein Lenovo mit dem 2020M oder den i3 3110m


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€*

Der Core i3 hat auch in Zukunft genug Reserven, die 50Euro Aufpreis würden sich meiner Meinung nach lohnen. Und die APUs von AMD sind einfach verdammt langsam, von denen würde ich die Finger lassen ^^


----------



## schwuppdiDu0juhu0 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€*

Danke für Euren ganzen Input!
Habe bei Amazon Marketplace jetzt den  Lenovo G500 mit Intel Core i3 für 329€ vorbestellt mit noch nicht bekannten Lieferungsdatum.


----------



## schwuppdiDu0juhu0 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Notebook zum surfen um 300€*

Bei Amazon wurde der Kauf dann doch storniert und weil man anderes zu tun hatte geriet die Angelegenheit in Vergessenheit.

Aber von Preis-Leistung her ist das Modell G500 immer noch am ehesten zu empfehlen oder der G700?

Jetzt wurde sich der G500 Laptop geholt


----------

